# Finally, He's HOME!!!



## sdenney (Jul 13, 2011)

I finally went to pick up my first ever hedgehog. I anticipated this day ALL week!!!

Here are some pictures of his first day home:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 190558690/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So exciting, congrats he's a stunner!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

aaaawww....he's a cutie...do we have a name, yet? or do you need our help? and don't forget to post pictures at least weekly.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dawww so cuuuute! He looks like he was exploring in his bedding 
Silly hedgie


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats! He's very handsome  !


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Aaawwwwwe! What a little cutie!!


----------



## sdenney (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm so excited  I've already added some new pictures. I'll be taking tons of photos of him!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a looker!  He has such an intelligent little face.

So happy to hear that you finally got your baby! I know you were excited and prepared. Great combination. This thread made my cheeks hurt from smiling lol


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, what a cutie!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

How cute!! And yes I agree we'll need plenty of pictures as well as stories. The pics you have already shared are just precious! Congratulations on your new hedgie baby


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Absolutely precious! Congratulations and I'm with everyone else, I can't wait to see more pictures! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## sdenney (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

